# 3D Spiele Tutorial gewünscht?



## Xams (13. Mrz 2007)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es hier Intresse an einem Tutoial für 3d Spiele mit Jpct gibt.
Das erste Tutorial wüde sich auf ein Autorennspiel mit KI beziehen.
Grundlagen von Java sind natürlich notwendig :wink: 
MFG


----------



## Hilefoks (13. Mrz 2007)

Natürlich!


----------



## Gast (13. Mrz 2007)

das wäre definitiv mal n tut wert! käme das so step-by-step-mässig?


----------



## Xams (13. Mrz 2007)

Jo, wie denn sonst alles auf einmal??? Ich denk mal das ich auch zwischen durch aufgaben stellen werde, dann merkt man gleich ob mans kapiert hat... Ich würde aber gerne noch von weiteren hören, wie sie das finden. Für zwei Leser wär dasn bisschen viel aufwand...
MFG


----------



## EgonOlsen (13. Mrz 2007)

Also fände das klasse, aber das dürfte klar sein... :wink: Wenn es gut wird, würde ich es hosten und evtl. ins Englische übersetzen (sofern gewünscht). Damit erreicht es dann auf jeden Fall einen größeren Nutzerkreis und wäre den Aufwand eher wert.


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Mrz 2007)

Fänd ich klasse! Ich wollt nämlich auch schonmal mit jPCT was machen, aber als ich das nicht auf Anhieb kapiert hab bin ich erstmal bei J3D geblieben...


----------



## WieselAc (13. Mrz 2007)

Ich bin zwar spieletechnisch ein Newbie, aber das wär ja die ideale Gelegenheit da mal ein paar Wochen reinzuschnuppern. Die ewige Anwendungsentwicklung schreit gerade zu nach einer Abwechslung!


----------



## VdA (13. Mrz 2007)

jo mach das


----------



## Xams (14. Mrz 2007)

@Egon Olsen Das fänd ich super, ausserdem hätte ich nichts dagegen wenn einer der Jpct-Programmierer mir zu seite steht.

Ich werde in einem neuen thread das Tutorial beginnen.


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2007)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fänd ich klasse! Ich wollt nämlich auch schonmal mit jPCT was machen, aber als ich das nicht auf Anhieb kapiert hab bin ich erstmal bei J3D geblieben...


    Jpct nich verstanden, Java3D schon??? :bae:


----------



## unknown_member (14. Mrz 2007)

Das wär wirklich klasse, denn mit der Spieleprogrammierung komm ich noch nicht klar...


----------



## Memphis (14. Mrz 2007)

Her damit!


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Mrz 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Auf Anhieb" :bae: => bissle API angeguckt, kein gescheites Tut gefunden, keine Zeit gehabt


----------



## javaX (15. Mrz 2007)

wäre toll!!


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic46139_jpct-3d-spiele-programmierung-tutorial.html


----------

